# Rescue Remedies Photo Competition - OPEN NOW! GREAT PRIZES TO BE WON!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Rescue Remedies Photo Competition - OPEN NOW! GREAT PRIZES TO BE WON!*

Dear All

For the next 6 weeks we will be running a photo competition with some great prizes!

We are in desperate need of more funding and, as regular supporters will know, we don't have our own kennels, but instead rent kennel space from boarding kennels. The kennel fees on top of neutering, vaccination, micro-chipping, flea & worming costs and of course always the odd medical fees, mean that we need the help of people like you in order to continue our work - rescuing dogs that have absolutely nowhere else to go.

Now onto the FUN stuff!!!!!!

Do you think that your dog is the cutest dog ever? Does he/she pose beautifully like the Elle Macpherson or the Tyson Beckford of the dog world? Or are they a bit funny looking, but ultimately the cutest dog you have ever seen? Yes, of course they are!!!!

Well, for the next 6 weeks you can enter your photos into the Rescue Remedies Photo Competition and maybe your dog can win you one of our amazing prizes kindly donated by Darlings Real Dog Food.

There are three categories you can enter in:

*- Dogs at Play (playing nicely or doing something naughty!)

- My dogs best friend (your dog and his or her best friend, can be another dog, a person, a cat, a child, a soft toy or anything or anyone your dog loves)

- My dog is a doggy pin up (male or female pin up)*

The winner of each of the categories will receive a hamper from Darlings Real Dog Food worth a minimum of £45 each. These hampers contain a selection of real dog food, treats and bones. Darlings food is 100% certified organic raw dog food. All the meat used is free range and they know all the farmers that they buy from (their neighbours). All the food is suitable for human consumption. Our thanks to Darlings for their support of our rescue and this competition.

But of course, the real prize is the recognition that your dog is the best in the World in their category!

Entering is really, really easy. All you have to do is send a minimum PayPal donation of £2.50 to Rescue Remedies per entry (you can of course donate as much as you like!). Then please email [email protected] with your PayPal donation receipt along with your photo of your dog. Don't forget to include your dog's name (as well as yours of course) and state which category you would like to enter. If you wish to pay by cheque or bank transfer please e-mail Olivia for details.

All PayPal donations can be made by following this link and clicking on the "Donate" button: Rescue Remedies - Donate By Paypal

All the photos will be uploaded onto the Rescue Remedies website within 1 week of receiving them - so even if your dog doesn't win they will feature on the Rescue Remedies website (all contact details will be kept secret - only your dog's name will be revealed). They will also be posted on our free live forum on this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: *****PHOTO COMPETITION - OPEN NOW!*****

Competition closing date: 8th April 2011

All winners to be informed by: Sunday 10th April 2011

Good luck everyone - and don't forget, everything you donate will be used to help our rescue dogs.

Thank you very much!

*NB:*

The picture/s must belong to you and you must own the copyright. Ideally the size of your photos should be 640 x 480 pixels, but if not they will be converted to that size.

Should you have any questions about the photo competition then please e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dear All

Our latest photo competition is up and running with some great prizes and some wonderful entries!

*Entries so far can be viewed here
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: *****PHOTO COMPETITION - OPEN NOW!******

Your support will mean that we can continue with our work and enable us to rescue more dogs that have absolutely nowhere else to go.

So do you think that your dog is the cutest dog ever? Does he/she pose beautifully like the Elle Macpherson or the Tyson Beckford of the dog world? Or are they a bit funny looking, but ultimately the cutest dog you have ever seen? Yes, of course they are!!!!

Well you still have time to enter your photos into the our photo competition and just maybe your dog can win you one of our amazing prizes kindly donated by Darlings Real Dog food.

There are three categories you can choose to enter:

*- Dogs at Play (playing nicely or doing something naughty!)

- My dogs best friend (your dog and his or her best friend, can be another dog, a person, a cat, a child, a soft toy or anything or anyone your dog loves)

- My dog is a doggy pin up (male or female pin up)*

The winner of each of the categories will receive a hamper from Darlings Real Dog food worth a minimum of £45 each. These hampers contain a selection of real dog food, treats and bones and it's 100% certified organic raw dog food. All the meat used is free range and they know all the farmers that they buy from (their neighbours). All the food is suitable for human consumption. Our thanks to Darlings for their support of our rescue and this competition.

But of course, the real prize is the recognition that your dog is the best in the World in their category!

Entering is really, really easy. All you have to do is send a minimum PayPal donation of £2.50 to Rescue Remedies per entry (you can of course donate as much as you like!). Then please email *[email protected]* with your PayPal donation receipt along with your photo of your dog. Don't forget to include your dog's name (as well as yours of course) and state which category you would like to enter. If you wish to pay by cheque or bank transfer please e-mail Olivia for details.

All PayPal donations can be made by following this link and clicking on the *"Donate"* button: *Rescue Remedies - Donate By Paypal* - when you get to the special instructions to seller part of the PayPal donation it would be really helpful if you could type *"Photo Competition"*! Thank you!

All the photos will be uploaded onto the Rescue Remedies forum within 1 week of receiving them - so even if your dog doesn't win they will feature on the Rescue Remedies forum (all contact details will be kept secret - only your dog's name will be revealed).

*Competition closing date:* 8th April 2011

*All winners to be informed by:* Sunday 10th April 2011

Good luck everyone - and don't forget anything that you donate will be helping to rescue more dogs.

Thank you!
*The Rescue Remedies Team*

*NB* The picture must belong to you and you must own the copyright. Ideally the size of your photos should be 640 x 480 pixels, but if not they will be converted to that size.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dear All

We have extended the closing date for entries to our latest photo competition  you now have until the 18th April to submit your entries!

Just £2.50 to enter and the winner of each category will receive a hamper from Darlings Real Dog food worth a minimum of £45 each. These hampers contain a selection of real dog food, treats and bones and it's 100% certified organic raw dog food. All the meat used is free range and they know all the farmers that they buy from (their neighbours). All the food is suitable for human consumption.

Your support will mean that we can continue with our work and it will enable us to rescue more dogs that have absolutely nowhere else to go.

So do you think that your dog is the cutest dog ever? Does he/she pose beautifully like the Elle Macpherson or the Tyson Beckford of the dog world? Or are they a bit funny looking, but ultimately the cutest dog you have ever seen? Yes, of course they are!!!!

There are three categories you can choose to enter:

- Dogs at Play (playing nicely or doing something naughty!)

- My dogs best friend (your dog and his or her best friend, can be another dog, a person, a cat, a child, a soft toy or anything or anyone your dog loves)

- My dog is a doggy pin up (male or female pin up)

Entering is really, really easy and explained on this thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: How do I enter, pay and what could I win?

Entries so far can be viewed here
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: *****PHOTO COMPETITION - OPEN NOW!*****

Good luck everyone - and don't forget anything that you donate will be helping to rescue more dogs.

Thank you!
The Rescue Remedies Team

NB The picture must belong to you and you must own the copyright. Ideally the size of your photos should be 640 x 480 pixels, but if not they will be converted to that size.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dear All

*ITS STILL NOT TOO LATE!*

Only this evening and tomorrow morning left ... TO GET YOUR PHOTO ENTRIES IN!!!!!

We will be sending the three category forum links through to our judge at lunchtime tomorrow! So if entering this competition was on your list of to dos and you still havent sent in your entry then now is the time to do it! Olivia is on standby waiting for the last minute stampede! She can be reached on this e-mail address if you have any questions or need help: [email protected]

Entering is really, really easy and explained on this thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: How do I enter, pay and what could I win?

Entries so far can be viewed here
Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: *****PHOTO COMPETITION - OPEN NOW!*****

Good luck everyone and a big thank you from the Rescue Remedies Team for your support ... you know we couldnt do what we do without YOU!

*The Rescue Remedies Team*

NB The picture must belong to you and you must own the copyright. Ideally the size of your photos should be 640 x 480 pixels, but if not they will be converted to that size.

**********************************************************


----------

